# 20 gallon fw



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok i finally finished cycling my 45 gallon and i moved my tiger barbs over there as well as my syno's...*w3*w3

now my 20 gallon is empty...NNNNOOOOO

i dont know what to put in there*i/d**i/d*

i want some cihlids but i dont think that there are any that would be good for a tank that small besides the shell dwellers which i dont really like*frown


so shoot ideas and comments plz everyone

thank you in advance*w3


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

yellow lab cichlids may be ok in there (labidochromis caeruleus). If you go with them, make sure you have only one male!!! you should also keep some females with him to make him happy! another idea is guppies, salvini (one male), or even buy some young angels, grow them up, and keep a single pair in there!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok i think i will put yellow labs but how do you tell them apart???

and how many can i out???


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

a 20g may be a little too small for yellow labs. I would recommend putting in a few german blue rams. They are really, really, beautifull, but are kinda hard to keep, as they are very sensative to any water fluctuations.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok...i made it a community tank after all and it looks awsome!!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CrL-3Sf-eIE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CrL-3Sf-eIE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

new video!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CrL-3Sf-eIE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CrL-3Sf-eIE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

plz comment !!*Glasses**w3


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok i finally got pics from my community tank . it has live plants in there only with some driftwood.


----------



## NolaLSU (Dec 8, 2009)

You can keep many different types of young African cichlids in a 20 gallon. I have kept usually 4 or 5 in a 20 gallon tank so they were able to grow to be introduced into the larger tank with 5-6 inch peacock cichlids. It would take around 7-8 months till they were too big for the tank.


----------

